
'Renewables plus hydrogen' – almost all that we need - spenrose
https://www.carboncommentary.com/blog/2020/6/17/renewables-plus-hydrogen-almost-all-that-we-need
======
spenrose
"The purpose of this note is to provide basic details of the major large-scale
experiments and commercial projects in Europe and elsewhere that demonstrate
that hydrogen can fully complement green electricity and will provide the
energy source for almost all activities that cannot be electrified. I write
because I think that the development of a ‘renewables plus hydrogen’ economy
should be the policy priority for the UK and other countries."

~~~
aiscapehumanity
No mention of fusion :/

------
cjbenedikt
Re cement: you can turn cement CO2 NEGATIVE if you use Magnesium Hydroxide to
make it which in turn can be produced from sea water while you electrolyse
hydrogen.

